# LCD 80" als Computerbildschirm



## mhribernik (29. April 2006)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe folgende Frage. Kann ich einen PC an einen LCD 80 Zoll Display (Fernseher) anschließen? 

Was brauche ich dafür?
Geht das über einen DVI Anschluss?
Ist die Qualität in ordnung?
Hat vieleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Welche Grafikkarte brauche ich dafür?
Wie hoch ist dann die Auflösung? Hängt das mit der Gafikkarte zusammen? Ich möchte nähmlich schon eine relativ hohe Auflösung! Der Start-Button sollte nich 5 cm lang sein!!


Oder gibt es villeicht eine bessere Lösung als einen LCD-Display?



Danke im Voraus für euer Bemühen!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marko Hribernik


----------



## hpvw (29. April 2006)

Das steht doch alles in den technischen Daten, die Du verlinkt hast.
Du kannst Deinen Computer über VGA dort anschließen.
Die native Auflösung ist 1366x768. Eine andere ist nicht sinnvoll, da dann interpoliert wird und Du nichts von der hohen Auflösung hast (außer Pixelbrei). Die Auflösung musst Du natürlich auch an Deiner Grafikkarte einstellen können.
Kurze Google-Suche nach _hdmi dvi_ bringt z.B. diese Seite zum Vorschein.

Ich vermute mal, Du willst daran nicht arbeiten, sondern über den PC DVDs schauen oder Fernsehen. Dafür brauchst Du gar nicht so eine hohe Auflösung, da die Quelldaten gar nicht so hoch aufgelöst sind.

Gruß hpvw

EDIT: Was Du da verlinkt hast ist übrigens kein Bildschirm mit 80 Zoll, sondern mit 82 cm Bildschirmdiagonale. Eine bessere Alternative wäre IMHO ein Beamer.


----------



## mhribernik (29. April 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nein, der Bildschirm wäre nicht für DVD, etc. anschauen, sondern für die Arbeit. Desswegen auch die Hohe Auflösung.
Denn wenn ich die native Auflösung benutze, habe ich nichts profitiert. Ich bräuchte eine größere Arbeitsfläche, nicht nur ein größeres Erscheinungsbild.

Was meinst du mit dem Pixelbrei?
Interpolation?

Wie qualitativ wäre das Bild unter der nativen Auflösung bei einer Entfernung (Auge - Bildschirm) von 60 cm?


Kommt es an eien normalen TFT heran?


----------



## hpvw (29. April 2006)

mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, der Bildschirm wäre nicht für DVD, etc. anschauen, sondern für die Arbeit. Desswegen auch die Hohe Auflösung.
> Denn wenn ich die native Auflösung benutze, habe ich nichts profitiert. Ich bräuchte eine größere Arbeitsfläche, nicht nur ein größeres Erscheinungsbild.


Dann würde ich Dir eher einen Monitor empfehlen. Der ist dann evtl. zwar etwas kleiner, aber hat bei der Fläche auch eine höhere native Auflösung. Es gibt diverse 24"-Widescreen-TFTs mit 1920x1200.



			
				mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit dem Pixelbrei?
> Interpolation?


LCDs, TFTs usw. haben im Gegensatz zum CRT eine festgelegte Anzahl Pixel auf der Arbeitsfläche. Wenn Du eine höhere Auflösung hast, müssen die Pixel trotzdem mit der Anzahl der vorhandenen Pixel dargestellt werden. dafür wird interpoliert. Angenommen Du hast eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 und Dein Monitor bietet 800x600, dann muss ein Pixel auf dem Monitor 4 Pixel von der Grafikkarte darstellen. dazu wird sozusagen ein Mittelwert der 4 Pixel gebildet. Das nennt man interpolieren. Jeder Monitor arbeitet da sicher etwas anders, aber meistens sieht es vor allem beim runterrechnen nicht besonders gut aus, Pixelbrei eben.



			
				mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie qualitativ wäre das Bild unter der nativen Auflösung bei einer Entfernung (Auge - Bildschirm) von 60 cm?


Das solltest Du Dir selbst beantworten, indem Du Dich im Laden vor das Gerät Deiner Wahl stellst und es Dir anschaust.



			
				mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt es an eien normalen TFT heran?


Auch das wird jeder für sich selbst beurteilen müssen. Wenn Du 10 Leute zu einem TFT befragst, erhältst Du vermutlich 15 Antworten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## mhribernik (29. April 2006)

Bzgl. der Qualität:

Ich meine, kommt es über die DVI-HDMI Verbindung an HD heran? Ich weiß sonst nur wie das Bild mit SD aussieht, und das ist sch**ße.

Noch eine Frage. Was ist ein CRT?


----------



## chmee (29. April 2006)

CRT - Cathode Tube Ray - Röhrenfernseher - Glotze

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich habe 21" Monitore mit ner Auflösung 1600x1200 und auf Denen
arbeitet es sich 100%ig / Auf jeden Fall besser als auf einem Pioneer 42"-Plasma der gleichen
Auflösung wie der von Dir genannten.

Wenn Du HD möchtest, such Dir einen Bildschirm mit 1920x1080px.
Gegenfrage: Kommt mein 21"Monitor an HD ran ? Ja fast, aber es tut nix zur Sache.

Interessant: Auflösung in ppi:
Mein 21" Eizo -> etwa 100ppi
Der genannte LCD -> etwa 50ppi

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage:
Du möchtest einfach mal eine höhere Auflösung unter Windows. Die bekommst Du recht preiswert mit nem
21"CRT hin oder mit recht teuren TFTs - Die Vorteile "pro TFT" sind aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

http://www.prad.de/


mfg chmee


----------

